

Show HN: Tweetd – Auto generated link-blog from your Tweets - girishso
http://www.tweetd.com/

======
dips
Looks nice, but there is a lot of whitespace near the top and bottom of blogs.
Have to scroll to see the main content.

But otherwise a great tool!

~~~
girishso
Thank you, that makes sense!

